# Ozark 3/23



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

Left dark from Panama City, caught plenty of squirrel fish and big grunts. It was so calm out there. I been reading some posts about some monster AJ-s at Ozark, so in my pocket I had numbers for it (thanks Kim) , in case weather was good and since it was almost flat we made decision to head out there. From panama city it's about 50 miles but it took us no time to get there. That was our first trip that far and that deep. When we got there, the numbers where exact and we marked this huge structure, but it didn't look like a lot was going on down there. We all dropped down 10-15" live baits and waited and waited some more, then we tried jigging and then small live bait... nothing. Saw another boat out there and they didn't catch nothing either. On the way back we stopped at couple more places and no bites at all, tried squid, boston mackerel, frozen cigars .... nothing. Finally close inn caught three bigeyes, which went on the grill same night and actually tasted very good. It was still good day to be out on the water and relax.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

That fish is beautiful. Great color. :thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fished it last Thursday. We jigged till our arms fell off and dropped live baits. It was dead.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I talked to a couple of guys that made the trip, marked fish really well and no bites on anything they tried. That's why it's called fishing.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Pm me there are toms of good spots a lot closer.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I think since the bite has been slow the party boats have raped Ozark. When we were there last week a party boat showed, dropped what appeared to be 25 lines, 15 minutes later left empty handed.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Curious whether those Short Bigeyes (Toro) are considered Snapper species.


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

Few of us went to Ozark 2 weeks ago. Live baits, squid, jigging 1 small AJ


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Too overfished.


----------



## Submarine (Nov 29, 2011)

We were there a few weeks ago and the big AJ's were hungry. Went back last Friday and NOTHING! Live baits and jigs both... they wanted nothing to do with either.

Guess that's why they call it fishing, but I prefer catching!


----------



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Still nice to just get out there. My first trip out will hopefully be april 5th out panama city. Let ya know if i do any good. Nice fish btw!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Scardog7 said:


> Curious whether those Short Bigeyes (Toro) are considered Snapper species.


Negative. They are one of about 20 species or so in the family priacanthidae which includes several species of fish known as Bigeyes, Toros, Glasseyes and a few other names. I've caught three species of them and all three have been good eating


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

301bLLC said:


> I think since the bite has been slow the party boats have raped Ozark. When we were there last week a party boat showed, dropped what appeared to be 25 lines, 15 minutes later left empty handed.


That was the place we hit Wed, we hit the Ozark Thursday.

The place we hit wed we ended up finding some good numbers over there, really looking forward to hitting that up again! :thumbup:

I still want to get you on a hot AJ jig bite. It can be damn fun!


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I wore the aj's out last time I fished the ozark but that was a few months ago! Hopefully it picks up.


----------

